# Rooley moor - Cragg quarry



## Kestevan (27 Nov 2010)

Planning a ride tomorrow up to Role moor/craggy quarry. Just wondering what the current conditions are like given the recent snow?

Anyone in the Rochdale/Backup area that can let me know if the trails are rideable?


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2010)

Rooley Moor Road a.k.a. _The Cotton Famine Road_ - lots of very icy cobbles, I should think! 

After crashing 3 times in one day on my MTB one icy day, I decided not to ride in such conditions any more - good luck!


----------



## Globalti (28 Nov 2010)

It will be bloomin' cold with a slight breeze, the ground will be bone dry and there will be patches of water ice as well as ice in between the cobbles on the famine road but the tops of the cobbles being well drained will be clear.


----------



## Kestevan (28 Nov 2010)

It was cold, but as there was no wind, and the sun was out it made for a pleasant ride. The trail up to role moor was almost unreadable, there was sheet ice over large sections, and I struggled to walk, let alone ride.

Once on the tops the road was bone hard, with large patches if solid water ice. The ruts and tyre tracks kept catching my wheel, but it was pretty clear and a nice ride.


----------



## Globalti (29 Nov 2010)

It's ROOLEY moor. Get it right or the ghost of Crusty Man will haunt you.


----------



## Kestevan (29 Nov 2010)

I'm blaming the phone for this one. My new mobile (from which both the above posts were made) doesn't seem to like me typing Rooley... the auto correct spellcheck doobrey decided to override what I typed. 

Couple this with the fact that my inate laziness meant I just couldn't be bothered to proof read it before (or indeed after) posting, and there you go.

Crusty man? So I'm going to be bedeviled by a bloke with bad dreadlocks, a shabby camoflage jacket and a dog-on-a-string......


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> After crashing 3 times in one day on my MTB one icy day, I decided not to ride in such conditions any more - good luck!




yep, with you on that. snow is fine,. ice forget it!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2010)

Globalti said:


> It's ROOLEY moor. Get it right or the ghost of Crusty Man will haunt you.


Well, of course I had to search for it - link.


----------



## Rammylad (3 Dec 2010)

Kestevan said:


> Crusty man? So I'm going to be bedeviled by a bloke with bad dreadlocks, a shabby camoflage jacket and a dog-on-a-string......



You've seen him then?


----------

